# brad moles Garage (To be) Build Thread



## brad mole

*brad moles garage build thread*

Hi Guys, been browsing this section for a long time inspired by all the awesome garage builds, waiting for the day when i can do one myself. Well I've been looking for my first house for over a year now but still haven't found the right one (probably being too picky about wanting the right plot to be able to build a garage) but good things come to those who wait i suppose. Anyways as i'm ready to move out when the right house comes along i thought id start on a build thread now while i'm prepping some of the stuff to go in the garage that i don't have yet :lol:

I will apologize now for the amount of in depth photos i'm going to post. I know everyone likes a good build thread and often miss out on the little details so i will try and post plenty pics to show what i'm doing in detail.

Anyways, to start with i got offered a toolbox off a friend and couldn't resist the offer, done a bit of research and they seem pretty decent, the box had barely been used and had just been sat gathering dust, Nothing special but it will do the job for now.











Ever since i got my eye on the snap on wooden tops you could get I've wanted one of them, so i set about making my own, i make chopping boards in my spare time at work so hey its just a bit chopping board at the end of the day.

Sorted out some off cuts to make it with





As you can see they are all different sizes and rough cut



Cut to length and planed to the same thickness



Arranged light to dark?



But i prefer random





Clamps and glue at the ready, lets go!



And all clamped up











I love the contrast in grains and colours you get, will look even better once sanded and oiled but you will have to wait for the updates as that's all I've done so far.

The next piece I've started is a few picture frames for some photos i bought, id normally prefer hard wood frames but for car/garage related photos i do like a simple black painted softwood frame, maybe i will change them in future but for now they are going to go black.

Softwood



Band sawn



Planed, rebated, cut to length and mitred



Biscuit jointed for more strength



And clamped up



And that's all folks, not a bad days work i think. stay tuned for some slow updates


----------



## paul555sti

Liking this thread already and we've not even seen a garage yet!


----------



## jenks

should be interesting with your woodwork skills.

Hope everything goes smooth for you.


----------



## shudaman

Allready liking this thread!!
Cabinet maker by trade?


----------



## brad mole

thanks guys!



shudaman said:


> Allready liking this thread!!
> Cabinet maker by trade?


yeah, well we make bespoke furniture so something different every day


----------



## Silva1

Nice one! if i need a top for mines ill give you a shout


----------



## dubb

Subbed, great idea!


----------



## Ducky

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## JB052

Looking like a good thread.


----------



## yetizone

Love the Snap-On work bench top in the random barcode style pattern - just superb! Look forward to updates - subscribed :thumb:


----------



## brad mole

Another little update on this.

Well i got the frames sanded up and hung up to spray black










Set in some keyhole hangar fixings in the backs so the frames can be hung flush to the wall and nice and sturdy too



Here they are after paint and with the backing boards cut to size, its nice to see the wood grain showing through the paint i think



And these are the pictures to be framed, i wanted them to look quite original and like something you may see when walking around a VW dealership, so i went for a large boarder around the image



this shows how big the boarder will be



And off to the framers we go, picked them up a week later and was over the moon with them





For now though they will have to stay in the house until i get a garage :lol:










I also treat myself to a new air orbital sander, its a Mirka ROS625CV, ive been looking at getting one for a while now and thought as i use orbitals a lot in work anyways, its worth getting myself a decent one which i can also use for garage/car stuff too. After seeing a thread on here where someone used one to do some wet sanding on their car i figured it could maybe be handy for that too. They do a 5mm or 2.5mm orbit, so i went for the 2.5mm orbit as i thought that would be best for wet sanding too if i decide to in the future.


----------



## organisys

Loving the Mk2 Posters !


----------



## Guest

Nice job on the frames....:thumb:
Sander will need a fair size compressor...6.2 bar (90 psi) and 481 l/min...
481 l/min = 17 CFM/FAD = 25CFM compressor displacement....:buffer:


----------



## joff-turbo-nova

Nice frames !

You'll need 3 phase for a +25CFM compressor - 240v 13A will give you about 14CFM max

Joff


----------



## realist

That tops going to look brilliant mate:thumb:


----------



## brad mole

thanks again for the replies, as for the sander/compressor, we have a big 3 phase rotary screw compressor at work so i will be using that, i know these things are thirsty and thats why i hadnt bought one before now, but i was getting sick of using electric sanders so i thought it would be worth the jump.


----------



## brad mole

Ok so i never thought this update would ever come, sorry its taken so long to post any updates but we finally found ourselves a house, its exactly what we were after and (most importantly) has room to build garage.

So we viewed the house, the next day we put an offer in and it was accepted, 7 weeks later (Friday just gone) we got the keys, it felt an age but glad it all went through a lot quicker than it normally would have.

Obviously i got my priorities right and got straight on with the garage :lol:

That's enough talking, onto some pics, i know you all like pictures.

A view from the driveway looking to where (hopefully) the garage will be










Garden



















Made a start ripping up the decking the day after we got the keys




























Marked out a rough size id like the garage, this is 7m x 4m although im thinking to make it 7.5m x 4m to make it to 30m squared, i havent looked too much into planning etc yet but if anyone could give any advice or suggestions regarding positioning or size etc that would be great, im looking at getting a dual pitched roof but i know this will cause height issues and require planning permission, also being so close to the boundary?










More clearing










Quite surprised at how much we actually removed, nice pile of firewood










Well that's all for now and probably no more til after new year.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Sweet! Will keep my eye out!


----------



## Paul08

I can't believe how quickly you started on prepping for the garage lol. Looking forward to seeing it built though! Looks like you have a nice sized shed there too


----------



## Guest

Can vary depending on local authority,but generally....
Planning....

No outbuilding on land forward of a wall forming the principal elevation. 
Outbuildings and garages to be single storey with maximum eaves height of 2.5 metres and maximum overall height of four metres with a dual pitched roof or three metres for any other roof. 
Maximum height of 2.5 metres in the case of a building, enclosure or container within two metres of a boundary of the curtilage of the dwellinghouse. 
No verandas, balconies or raised platforms. 
No more than half the area of land around the "original house"* would be covered by additions or other buildings. 

Building Control....

If you want to put up small detached buildings such as a garden shed or summerhouse in your garden, building regulations will not normally apply if the floor area of the building is less than 15 square metres and contains NO sleeping accommodation.

If the floor area of the building is between 15 square metres and 30 square metres, you will not normally be required to apply for building regulations approval providing that the building contains NO sleeping accommodation and is either at least one metre from any boundary or it is constructed of substantially non-combustible materials.


----------



## JMorty

Love the wood top, can we see it finished please? XD


----------



## Jonny_R

Loving the tool chest top.

Love a good garage build thread too so will be watching this one


----------



## ianFRST

next doors shed is huuuuge :lol:

you finished the worktop yet?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Sheds/garages must be 1 metre from any boundary - at least, up here.....:wave:


----------



## brad mole

Thanks everyone!



ianFRST said:


> next doors shed is huuuuge :lol:
> 
> you finished the worktop yet?


it is huge, apparently its a pub in the shed :lol:

The worktops not done yet as we need to fix the belt sander first, and i guess i have bigger priorities right now, maybe in a few months il get it done



slim_boy_fat said:


> Sheds/garages must be 1 metre from any boundary - at least, up here.....:wave:


is that just without planning permission, or alltogether? as im sure there are a lot of garages in my area that are on the boundary or definitly within 1 metre


----------



## talisman

ianFRST said:


> next doors shed is huuuuge :lol:
> 
> you finished the worktop yet?


Yep pics of the top please


----------



## Paul08

I'm in the process of extending my garage to the rear and building a shed behind the garage. I didn't need planning permission but I emailed the council my plans so I had in writing that I didn't need it. Building regs was 185 to extend the garage. I enquired about the shed and they said its fine on the boundary aslong as it ain't over 8ft in height. So I'd assume a garage is the same for a flat roof. Maybe higher for pitched. I double checked as my garden is 4 ft higher than my neighbours so the shed will look 12ft from their side and was advised that ain't my problem, it's measured from our side lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat

brad mole said:


> ..is that just without planning permission, or alltogether? as im sure there are a lot of garages in my area that are on the boundary or definitly within 1 metre


It was one of the stipulations by the Council when I sought permission for my shed. No planning permission involved.


----------



## Guest

Depends on what your building the shed/garage out of..... wood or non combustible materials

provided the garage is at least one metre from any boundary, or it is constructed from substantially non-combustible materials.


----------



## brad mole

it will be a brick built garage with tiled dual pitched roof, as marked in the picture it was 60cm from the boundary but i could change that to 1m if it means no planning?


----------



## Guest

provided the garage is at least one metre from any boundary, or it is constructed from substantially non-combustible materials.

Its the "or" thats the keyword.....if its built out of wood then 1m from boundary,if its non cumbustible materials then that doesnt apply.
With a pitched roof...the fascia/gutter etc will overhang the brickwork,plus you will need space for maintanance...so leaving 1m gap between the boundary fence isnt a bad idea anyway.
If you stay under the max height,floor area etc a detached garage doesnt require planning or building control....all here....

http://www.planningportal.gov.uk/permission/commonprojects/outbuildings/


----------



## johnsastra16v

Feel free to take a look at my garage build. similar space to what you have. i would be really tempted to use the whole width of your garden, like i did, and get rid of your shed.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185507


----------



## brad mole

well its been a long time since my last update, unfortunately there isn't much visual progress. Ive been spending most of my time on the house and drawing up the plans for the garage to apply for the planning permission.

Here are some more pics though to keep the thread alive

More digging to mark out garage footprint










Its surprising how quickly the pile builds up










Then i started to try and level out the ground as there was a slope upto to the rear of the garden, i packed this board up til it was level so i could see roughly how much i needed to dig down, looks as though im going to hav to remove around 500mm from the back










I managed to keep getting rid of soil through gumtree which was handy, so every time the pile went down i done more digging. At this stage im digging by hand until the garage plans are accepted then i will get a digger in, this is just to give me a chance to get rid of some soil before hand as theres going to be a lot to remove










More digging










Its hard to see any difference but more digging has been done










Slowly starting to become more flat










And the best news, i got my garage plans finished and accepted so we now have the go ahead to start building. Im stuck on whether to start building now or wait til after winter, the reason being im not sure that id get it finished by winter if i started now and im unsure if it would affect it at all being left unfinished for a few months? or could i just cover it in tarp to keep it fairly dry til the weather gets better?


----------



## dombaird

Great thread so far
Awesome woodworking! 

As for winter months if your using machinery to dig depths, pour concrete etc you could make a start
At my work the construction doesnt stop because the weather, doesnt affect the overall build quality 
Weather only affects the workforce because no one wants to work in the cold / wet

What do you want? a garage sooner or later??

D


----------



## dubb

dombaird said:


> What do you want? a garage sooner or later


That's the attitude! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## brad mole

dombaird said:


> Great thread so far
> Awesome woodworking!
> 
> As for winter months if your using machinery to dig depths, pour concrete etc you could make a start
> At my work the construction doesnt stop because the weather, doesnt affect the overall build quality
> Weather only affects the workforce because no one wants to work in the cold / wet
> 
> What do you want? a garage sooner or later??
> 
> D


thanks! hopefully il be able to do plenty more woodworking in the garage to make it how i want when its done.

Silly question really SOONER it is! sick of paying someone else to store my car, the sooner its built the better


----------



## brad mole

OK so i got cracking this weekend and finished off the levelling out so i can mark up where the trenches will be.

My first time on a digger so i was getting a lesson to start me off, it was so hard to remember the controls at first but soon got the hang of it.










Made a bit of a mess at first though!










Getting the hang of it by now though



















Shame i had no one to help me barrow it out so it was a bit slower than it could have been having to keep jumping off to empty the wheel barrow.




























While digging we came across a trench filled with rocks that ran almost exactly where our founds need to be, not sure what its from but might be a bit of a problem as it runs right down the garden but is about 200mm off the trench line so might mean we have to make that side a wider trench as it will just collapse otherwise.










Just about ready to mark out, its still not perfectly level but it will be good enough to get the founds dug out then we will level properly from there.




























you can see here just how much we have removed from the rear of the garden










its surprising how much soil was removed considering it doesn't look much different to before! those 4 washing poles were removed by hand before we got the digger, shame we didnt have it then to pull them up as they were a nightmare to dig out.


----------



## M3simon

Subscribed, looks good so far.


----------



## brad mole

OK small update here. I got the foundations all marked out



















I was hoping for the guys to come and dig the founds at the weekend but they got delayed doing their last job due to the weather so havent managed to get around, so i just covered most of the area with tarp to try and reduce flooding the area










seen as i couldnt do any more on the founds i got cracking with the drainage, figuring out what bits i need and where they will be routed, hopefully get a list of parts together and ordered by the weekend


----------



## Stu Mac

Great thread mate and a superb bit of craftsmanship with the tool box. Subscribed


----------



## cadmunkey

Subbed, good luck with the build fella!


----------



## brad mole

Finally got the digger in last week to dig the founds



















He managed to get to most of it, just a few sides to scrape and square out the corners, they left us with all the clay to shift so i got my friend around to give a hand and we made a start










They left us the digger so we worked into the night to try and shift as much as we could










We only managed half the pile, so i done the rest in the morning








[/










A nice delivery of drainage and guttering came, i know its a bit early for all that but im going to need the inspection chamber soon so i thought id buy it all together to save delivery



















And this morning we finally got the founds poured, happy days!



















The brick layer says he is still going to be a few weeks so i guess il just make a start on the drainage.


----------



## M3simon

Subscribed,looks good so far


----------



## danga200

Don't take this the wrong way, and I am enjoying the updates, but why sacrifice so much of your garden to have a garage?


----------



## JMorty

danga200 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, and I am enjoying the updates, but why sacrifice so much of your garden to have a garage?


Because Detailing.


----------



## brad mole

danga200 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, and I am enjoying the updates, but why sacrifice so much of your garden to have a garage?


I see where your coming from, ive always wanted a garage and i have a project car which has been moved around so many garages over the years and ive payed god knows how much in rent to store it i think its about time i built my own garage. Plus we are on a detailing forum afterall so i do want somewhere to give my cars a good bit of TLC. But yeah it did cross my mind that im taking over most of the garden which is why i made it the size i have so its a balance between garage size and garden size


----------



## zeb

brad mole said:


> I see where your coming from, ive always wanted a garage and i have a project car which has been moved around so many garages over the years and ive payed god knows how much in rent to store it i think its about time i built my own garage. Plus we are on a detailing forum afterall so i do want somewhere to give my cars a good bit of TLC. But yeah it did cross my mind that im taking over most of the garden which is why i made it the size i have so its a balance between garage size and garden size


good point well made.

I speak from bitter experience so however big you think it needs to be - make it bigger!!

you will always use the space I can almost guarantee that.....


----------



## danga200

brad mole said:


> I see where your coming from, ive always wanted a garage and i have a project car which has been moved around so many garages over the years and ive payed god knows how much in rent to store it i think its about time i built my own garage. Plus we are on a detailing forum afterall so i do want somewhere to give my cars a good bit of TLC. But yeah it did cross my mind that im taking over most of the garden which is why i made it the size i have so its a balance between garage size and garden size


:lol: because detailing
But that's fair enough, if you want your own and you have the room why not. Will you be taking down the shed?


----------



## brad mole

danga200 said:


> :lol: because detailing
> But that's fair enough, if you want your own and you have the room why not. Will you be taking down the shed?


:lol: yeah shed will be coming down once the garage is sorted, its just temporary storage until then so that will give us a bit of garden back


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Great project mate, good on you for going with the garage. It's your space after all and glad to see you filling it with something you want. You only live once!!


----------



## brad mole

Its been slow but finally we are getting somewhere,

My Lightweight blocks were delivered










And today the builder started laying them, its such a good feeling to get to this stage and see actual progress










And then another delivery turned up with my bricks



















Thats all for now, updates will be weather dependant as we are having some pretty wet weather at the minute i doubt things will move too fast


----------



## dubb

Appreciate the reply! Hopefully you don't have to wait too long for more updates.


----------



## Jonny_R

Things really starting to take shape now mate!

Looking good and cant wait to see this up


----------



## gt001

Keep the updates coming. It's great watching it grow.


----------



## belly0Jelly

yup, keep the updates coming, think the wooden top will look sweet when we get a glimpse again


----------



## brad mole

Thanks for all the positive replies guys!

A few more days of updates for you all

First few courses of bricks up










...And more










A look from inside



















And as of tonight it was looking like this!


----------



## dubb

More updates wahey!


----------



## brad mole

More updates

We got some more brickwork done and a little bit of scraping out










And more




























I also couldnt resist treating myself to a new jack for the garage when its done!










More scraping out and brickwork done




























Lintel and timber for wall plates arrived too!










And thats all the updates for around a week now, enjoy


----------



## Ducky

Looking good, glad to see it's all coming together! I'm still waiting to see the finished toolbox worktop though! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've come back and progress is happening! Woohoo! :thumb:


----------



## Joech92

Loving this!


----------



## MikeK

Looking good. Do you plan on insulating it or going to use a heater?


----------



## brad mole

MikeK said:


> Looking good. Do you plan on insulating it or going to use a heater?


Thanks, i dont think im going to insulate it as i dont want to loose too much space, il use a heater for the time being and see how it is and maybe insulate at a later date if needed


----------



## brad mole

Well ive made some decent progress on the build over the last few weeks so heres some updates

More brickwork and the lintel installed










More brickwork










And more










Preformed trusses were delivered with bracing too. I asked for them to be made as loft trusses so i had some storage above.










Ordered some more bits and bobs too, Felt, DPC, Lats etc.










On saturday we got started on fitting the trusses, ive never done anything like this before but it was really easy and flew up

Checking they fit










Lifted them all in and fitted the front one










Fitted the back one then ran a line and started working our way forward










And after only a few hours we had them all up and looking spot on










Fixed the wall plate straps










Started latting and felting



















And this is how we left it after Saturday, not bad for a 6 hour day in december










Yesterday we got more bracing on the trusses and the rest of the latting and felting done



















And today the builder got a few hours in to start bricking up the peaks, happy days!


----------



## dubb

Great progress Brad, keep us posted!


----------



## adamb87

Nicely done. Nearly there now !!


----------



## danga200

Bloody good progress, you should be proud.


----------



## gt001

Looking good. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## brad mole

The back wall peak built up










Front is almost there

















[/url]

The next job was to dig the trench to lay the cable





































All was going well until we got around halfway then we hit 100mm of concrete with a layer of bricks underneath, it took the best part of a day just to break through the concrete layer which went from the fence right up to where the cable entered the house, but finally we got there and managed to get the conduit laid and the cable pulled through and backfilled again










Im on the hunt for some lighting now so if anyone has any recommendations for decent lighting that would be great, im thinking LED strip lights? People say a combination of flourescents and LED are best?

Ive seen these which fit into flourescent holders, they seem good with a 200 degree beam angle but not sure how bright they will be or if there are better options?

http://www.ledhut.co.uk/new-products/t8-18-watt-led-tube-light-36w-replacement-1200mm.html


----------



## jamie8954

looking good


----------



## Soul boy 68

Very impressive fella, love a good garage build.


----------



## brad mole

Well i got my first competition win through the post which is gonna look nice hanging up










Front all bricked up










I also got the builder to brick up around part of the back 3 walls for extra strength as we had some bricks left over. I got the last of the floor dug out too.










Tiles arrived










I cut some bits to extend the trusses to overhang front and back



















And got them fitted.



















Lats and felt all cut to length. Feel like its starting to look almost finished now



















So we started getting the tiles on, didnt realise how easy this was either!










All done! only took a day to tile the lot so pretty happy with that




























Fascias and soffits will be getting made when the weather picks up as im making them myself from plywood and painting them, so hopefully we will start on getting the floor done in the meantime


----------



## jenks

Looking good there now. Why not use plastic fascias and soffits. Not too expensive and fit and forget.


----------



## brad mole

jenks said:


> Looking good there now. Why not use plastic fascias and soffits. Not too expensive and fit and forget.


Thanks, ive never really liked the upvc fascias and prefer the look of a painted wood (i would be biased though being a woodworker ). i know it will be more maintenence but think it will look nicer colour coded to the door


----------



## diverzeusy

well done mate ,
your garage looks fab and thanks for taking time to picture and post this A1+ :thumb:


----------



## diverzeusy

are you putting a pit in before you concrete, real easy with that digger about :thumb:


----------



## brad mole

diverzeusy said:


> are you putting a pit in before you concrete, real easy with that digger about :thumb:


Thanks, i know how much i enjoy reading a well photographed build thread so i thought id share that with everyone else so they can see exactly what goes into the build incase they come to do their own. I never really considered a pit actually but thats a good idea!


----------



## Shaun306

Pits are a nightmare if not done correctly.......keeping water out is a nightmare.


----------



## Filtrum

Looking great! Wish I had the space for a garage like that!!


----------



## Joech92

Love This!


----------



## mechrepairs

Cracking build.

Carl


----------



## CHRIS-P

lol @ the STH jumper :thumb: :thumb::lol:


----------



## M400BHP

Good build there


----------



## brad mole

Few more updates to add

Hardcore starting to go down










I temporarily fitted a level baton to sit at the front edge for when the concrete gets poured










Sand starting to go in










My lights turned up, spent ages looking at which type of lighting to go for, originally i was going to go fluorescent tubes (T5 or T8) then decided to look into T5/T8 LED tubes, and finally ended up looking at these LED panels, yes i could have got more lighting for my money but these are super slim and low wattage LED so will look smart and tidy fitted










Nice and bright although i know i will have to add additional lighting at a later date but im going to put these up and see which spots need further lighting










Hard to see but i marked out where they are going to go, 3 rows of 2










All the exciting bits are turning up at the minute, the garage door arrived from hormann yesterday! looks amazing, im looking forward to fitting this in the next few weeks. Storing it in the living room as you do! (excuse the state of the house, owned it over a year now and you can see whats taking priority)










I also cut out a temporary fascia to check that it fits before i cut the real one, had to be CNC'd at work of course


----------



## brad mole

A little more progress for you all

Got the concrete poured for the floor










Bought all the sockets etc










Made a start getting them all wired up, i fitted all the boxes, conduit and ran the cables ready for the electrician to double check it and wire the garage supply in at both ends










I then fitted batons between the trusses for where im going to hang the lights, also mounted up the drivers for the LEDs










And finally yesterday i got the garage door fitted, i was a little nervous about fitting it thinking it would be a nightmare to do but it was really easy, im so happy with it, i think it looks great and exactly as i wanted it to look


----------



## Kev.O

Looks brilliant, loving the progress.


----------



## davo3587

Great progress, credit to you for the hard work.


----------



## danga200

Awesome work.

Re; the garage door. Did you buy a kit or something? I'm looking to change my garage door to a shutter rather than the up and over type.


----------



## brad mole

Thanks! Yes i just bought the kit and fitted it myself,

I got mine from garage doors online and its a hormann lpu40 m-rib door with supramatic motor if thats any help to you. Any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## Rodriguez

Loving this thread! Look awesome so far.


----------



## Mike!

brad mole said:


> Thanks, ive never really liked the upvc fascias and prefer the look of a painted wood (i would be biased though being a woodworker ). i know it will be more maintenence but think it will look nicer colour coded to the door


You know you can get wood effect looking UPVC fascias now? Best of both worlds 

Great build!


----------



## brad mole

Mike! said:


> You know you can get wood effect looking UPVC fascias now? Best of both worlds
> 
> Great build!


Cheers mike, yeah i only found that out a few weeks ago though when my friend got some for his new garage build 😁 never mind we will see how this turns out, just waiting for warmer weather to paint it


----------



## danga200

brad mole said:


> Thanks! Yes i just bought the kit and fitted it myself,
> 
> I got mine from garage doors online and its a hormann lpu40 m-rib door with supramatic motor if thats any help to you. Any more questions feel free to ask


How did I miss this reply. Thanks for that fella.


----------



## Kev_mk3

garage doors online fitted mine for me - great bit of kit.

Love the work youve put into this cant wait to see it complete


----------



## brad mole

Not much to update,

Finally got the car home and in the garage, feels like there's plenty room to work around it, but then it is a tiny car










Already getting filled with junk










Finally got my light panels and the rest of the wiring hooked up










The pictures dont really show how bright they are, its just like daylight inside when the door is closed, really glad i went for these in the end










And even more junk dumped


----------



## Mike!

Any more plans for inside? Before it gets totally filled haha


----------



## aerodynamic18

after doing the light panels would you think you would need anymore for the roof or just on the wall? Also do you have a link for them?


----------



## brad mole

Mike! said:


> Any more plans for inside? Before it gets totally filled haha


Yeah im going to board the ceiling with something white so the lights sit flush and look tidy, im going to paint the walls inside white/grey and build a set of units along the back wall so its all tidy (eventually)


----------



## M3simon

brad mole said:


> Thanks! Yes i just bought the kit and fitted it myself,
> 
> I got mine from garage doors online and its a hormann lpu40 m-rib door with supramatic motor if thats any help to you. Any more questions feel free to ask


Hi Mate.
What colour did you pick?


----------



## scrivs78

Which LED panels did you go for? I am looking at them for my build too, and seem to be lots of different makes / variations! How big is your garage, I was originally looking at 3 rows of 2 for an area 5 x 7m, wondering if that would be enough?

Also, I am looking at the same garage door, are you pleased with it, well insulated and solid?
Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## brad mole

aerodynamic18 said:


> after doing the light panels would you think you would need anymore for the roof or just on the wall? Also do you have a link for them?


I was expecting to have to put extra lighting in but they really were brighter than i expected, although im probably going to add more lighting in future as direct light/swirl spotting etc. but i will just have to wait til i start working in there to see whats needed

I spent so long looking for the best light panels and narrowed it down to these, i chose to go for the branded Philips drivers as from past experience with other leds i find the drivers are usually the unreliable part, but either way both the leds and drivers come with a 5 year warranty so happy days.

Heres the ones i went for.

40W (3800 Lumen) 4500-5000K

http://www.ledsave.co.uk/excel-led-panel-600-x-600.html


----------



## brad mole

M3simon said:


> Hi Mate.
> What colour did you pick?


I went for the Hormann LPU40 M-Rib, Silkgrain finish in RAL Stone Grey 7030. My Door is the 9'6" x 7' with supramatic opener (opens 50% faster)



scrivs78 said:


> Which LED panels did you go for? I am looking at them for my build too, and seem to be lots of different makes / variations! How big is your garage, I was originally looking at 3 rows of 2 for an area 5 x 7m, wondering if that would be enough?
> 
> Also, I am looking at the same garage door, are you pleased with it, well insulated and solid?
> Sorry for all the questions!!


See above for the door, yeah im over the moon with it, it is amazingly well built, packaged well, and made really easy to assemble yourself. very quick and smooth open/close. As for insulated i cannot tell yet as ive not spent much time in there but it blocks alot of sound out and is sealed on all four sides so id imagine its going to be great


----------



## brad mole

Managed to get the fascias on today as the weather has been fine, been waiting ages for the right day to get everything done and painted on a warm ish day.

So i made the fascias, CNC cut them at work, i was going to go with a fancy design , but opted for a simple looking thing in the end. Got them primed and painted.



Made up a load of these (become more obvious in next pic)



They are wedges to allow me to fix the soffits underneath later on



I also made up these to fix the fascias to and soffits will attatch underneath too



All Blocks mounted up, now for the fascias



And all done, screwed, filled, sanded, painted, now lets hope the rain holds off til the paint dries!









Really pleased with how its all looking now, and glad i chose to colour match the paint to the door. I need to measure up for the soffits and hopefully get cracking on them in the next few weeks, then onto guttering and drains!


----------



## gt001

Looking fantastic


----------



## klw7me

Looks great


----------



## dubb

Superb!


----------



## nogrille

spot on!


----------



## brad mole

Managed to get the dry verge fitted



Also fitted the guttering today too but havent done the drainpipe until i get the soffit fitted (next on the list)



Made a start on digging for the drainage to the garage but ran out of time today



Also i took the scaffolding down from the side of the garage, glad to get rid of that!



I came accross these handles on offer so thought they may come in handy for my garage units when i get around to building some


----------



## brad mole

Another small update, i got the drains put in either side of the garage and ran back to the access chamber.



Got the rest of the wedges screwed in to hold the soffits, been on cutting and priming the soffits, just need to give them a top coat both sides then il fit them probably next weekend



I was moving all my junk from the shed over to the garage so i can get rid of the shed and came across these little beauties i had stored for a few years.





They are big 600 x 600mm samples of solid hard woods (Sapele, Oak, Walnut, Ash and Cherry) which we had in the old workshop but when we moved workshops they were going to get binned so i snapped them up with the intention of doing something nice with them (chopping boards or something)

Anyway i had an idea, as they are a perfect worktop depth (600mm) i thought about using them as my garage worktop, but obviously being solid wood they wouldn't sit right if they were butted up to each other as they will shrink and move creating steps at the joins, so my plan is to space each piece out with timber so that you wont notice the slight variation in the wood



Heres a quick sketch i done to visualise how it might look



But that will be a long way off yet as theres other priorities, just thought id show y'all where im up to.


----------



## WO-WO

Looking great, love the detail you're gong into!


----------



## cadmunkey

The 3D model of the workbench and units looks great! The different wood panels have a good effect.


----------



## brad mole

Ok so i got rid of the shed to start on the garden, also dug out a channel down the side of the garage because with it being single skin brickwork and lower than the grass level outside, im getting damp bricks on the inside, just not sure what to do about it. I was thinking of painting the outside bricks that will be covered with a tanking paint then backfilling the trench with rocks and pea shingle? also i will have to build a supporting wall or railway sleepers to seperate the grass from the trench



Got the soffits all fitted eventually and started cutting the draipipe to fit, havent got around to fixing the clips yet though







Eventually got around to finishing the worktop i started, which was the very first part of the garage build you may remember, all sanded up and put a small chamfer detail on the edges



Applied the first coat of oil, this is such a satisfying part of woodwork, it enhances the woods natural character and looks so much better once oiled



All oiled up and fitted, looking good


----------



## ghost_walker

why not dig trench wider and hold it back with sleepers or a retaining way and have a path up the side of the garage?


----------



## klw7me

brad mole said:


> Ok so i got rid of the shed to start on the garden, also dug out a channel down the side of the garage because with it being single skin brickwork and lower than the grass level outside, im getting damp bricks on the inside, just not sure what to do about it. I was thinking of painting the outside bricks that will be covered with a tanking paint then backfilling the trench with rocks and pea shingle? also i will have to build a supporting wall or railway sleepers to seperate the grass from the trench
> 
> 
> 
> Got the soffits all fitted eventually and started cutting the draipipe to fit, havent got around to fixing the clips yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually got around to finishing the worktop i started, which was the very first part of the garage build you may remember, all sanded up and put a small chamfer detail on the edges
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the first coat of oil, this is such a satisfying part of woodwork, it enhances the woods natural character and looks so much better once oiled
> 
> 
> 
> All oiled up and fitted, looking good


This looks like some lovely craftsmanship


----------



## brad mole

ghost_walker said:


> why not dig trench wider and hold it back with sleepers or a retaining way and have a path up the side of the garage?


i had considered that, but as we lost quite a lot of the garden to the garage i wanted to keep as much grass area as possible, so i was hoping for the trench to only be around 200mm wide once the wall has been built


----------



## jj9

brad mole said:


> Ok so i got rid of the shed to start on the garden, also dug out a channel down the side of the garage because with it being single skin brickwork and lower than the grass level outside, im getting damp bricks on the inside, just not sure what to do about it. I was thinking of painting the outside bricks that will be covered with a tanking paint then backfilling the trench with rocks and pea shingle? also i will have to build a supporting wall or railway sleepers to seperate the grass from the trench




Tank the bricks upto soil level.
Line the trench with weed control fabric leaving enough to cover the top of the trench.
Put in a length of land drainage pipe and connect it into the drain where the rainwater gulley is.
Cover the pipe and fill the trench with pea shingle.

Look up "perimeter drainage" for more info.

Cheers.


----------



## ghost_walker

or how about, bring garden level down to base of garage, then grass?


----------



## brad mole

jj9 said:


> Tank the bricks upto soil level.
> Line the trench with weed control fabric leaving enough to cover the top of the trench.
> Put in a length of land drainage pipe and connect it into the drain where the rainwater gulley is.
> Cover the pipe and fill the trench with pea shingle.
> 
> Look up "perimeter drainage" for more info.
> 
> Cheers.


Great thanks il look into that



ghost_walker said:


> or how about, bring garden level down to base of garage, then grass?


That was the original plan but there is so much to remove its costing me an absolute fortune to get grabs in to take the soil away, so we are just going to keep it that height and level it out with a stepped up section


----------



## Guest

As you say,you could build a retaining wall or sleepers.Paving slabs on edge are another alternative.
Single brick walls will always have a tendency to be damp...a coat of something like this wouldnt hurt...
http://www.decoratingwarehouse.co.u...terseal/1320?gclid=CLeAua7H88wCFRUW0wodgQsJZg
The damp course in the walls is not joined to the membrane under the slab...moisture will always rise up between the two.
NHBC Standards clause 9.1 - D5(d) accepts garage walls constructed with a single leaf of brickwork
or blockwork 100mm thick but says such walls will not be impervious to wind-driven rain and
consequently could become damp. It also says 'In areas of severe exposure, single leaf walls may
require a high standard of workmanship and possibly surface treatment to prevent an unacceptable
level of rain penetration'.
A 300um (1200g)
continuous polythene DPM/radon barrier is to be lapped & sealed at all joints, laid over
sand blinded hardcore & linked to DPC's in walls.


----------



## brad mole

Not very exciting updates but its progress at least, broke up the concrete base from the shed which was stupidly thick, 250mm in places





Another grab load, its sick thinking how much ive paid so far to get rid of soil/rubble!



We lifted the patio and started digging dow to get the block paving laid up to the garage, also started digging a channel to extend the tap to the garage, not sure how complicated its going to be yet so i may just leave it where it is



started shaping where the paving will run, im hoping to have it sweep round from the side of the house, round to the side of the garage



Dug a bit more out of where the front wall will be



So i got some bitumen paint for the side of the garage where the soil will be sitting up against it, hoping this will stop any damp coming through

Masked up and first coat



Second coat with tape removed



I lapped it around the back a bit, i will do the whole back in the end but waiting for the rest of the brickwork to dry out first


----------



## dubb

Would you not consider leaving a gap between the garage & soil? Possibly fire a few sleepers in, make a retaining wall. Let it soak up the moisture. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Good work! Nice to see the wife grafting! I would have been inclined to lay in gravel the full depth of your trench by about 100mm wide to aid drainage between soil & garage. Will probably help to extend the life of the bitumen paint too. Saves any dampness actually sitting against the wall?!?


----------



## Steven1976

Nice thread and a good sized garage to work in.


----------



## DouglasH

Great Garage Build thread, a lot of hard work, well done.


----------



## brad mole

dubb said:


> Would you not consider leaving a gap between the garage & soil? Possibly fire a few sleepers in, make a retaining wall. Let it soak up the moisture.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys, yeah that was the plan originally but realised it would be very similar to another idea i had, and means i wont loose more garden again.



getthewheelsinl said:


> Good work! Nice to see the wife grafting! I would have been inclined to lay in gravel the full depth of your trench by about 100mm wide to aid drainage between soil & garage. Will probably help to extend the life of the bitumen paint too. Saves any dampness actually sitting against the wall?!?


My plan is to build a single skin wall right up against the wall the height of the bitumen with a damp proof membrane in between then back fill with the rocks in the garden with pea shingle on top then soil to finish, hoping that will do the trick and look tidy too


----------



## brad mole

more digging for the water supply



and the MDPE turned up for it



So some more blocks got delivered to start the retaining walls



the brickie was putting me off for too long so i give in and committed to building the walls myself, ive never laid a brick in my life so this was going to be fun! i invested in this to help me along



poured a foundation for the front wall



And here we go



Not too bad for my first attempt

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KH6PvK]

And getting there!



Managed to find 45 metres of beamish cobble on gumtree which was a bonus as that is just enough for what we need, and its almost the same colour match too, i figured used blocks would blend in better than new ones anyway, so win win for me, it was a fun job making 20 trips in the car to collect them and spending hours cleaning them up though







The hardcore turned up so i got that in and wacked





And we started laying the blocks, i didnt do much of this except cleaning and passing blocks so i cant take much credit, but just the cuts and drain to put in which is hopefully getting done today, im so pleased with it so far and the colour match is great!


----------



## ghost_walker

*green eye monster*

looks great


----------



## rob267

Wow. Nearly finished buddy. Looking great with the driveway laid. Love it mate. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC

Thats gonna take you ages to dig up and move to my house 😀

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad mole

thanks again guys! got the rest of it finished up today so il get some pics up in the next few days hopefully


----------



## WO-WO

Looks brilliant!


----------



## halam

Looking great, some quality workmanship there!


----------



## dubb

Looking well buddy. Top top job!


----------



## IYRIX

Really great read, got any more information on how the water supply is being run? This is something that i really want to do. Thanks.


----------



## Kev_mk3

fantastic work


----------



## Mike-BHP

Great build! I'm in the process of doing my own garage build and I have also got LED Panels. Mine are 1200x300 though! Little Premature as i haven't even got the base down yet! Plugged one in and a little shocked just how bright, think I may have over ordered Lol. 

Just wondering what the dimensions of your garage are? I haven't seen any mention of it?


----------



## brad mole

IYRIX said:


> Really great read, got any more information on how the water supply is being run? This is something that i really want to do. Thanks.


thanks all! i will get some more pictures of the finished pipework up, i forgot to take some pictures before backfilling the trench but il show the way i connected it all up so you can see. im going to order a pressure washer hose reel soon so i can have a set up like 'Alfa male' on here does with the pressure washer and reel permanently set up in the garage to make washign the car quicker and easier



Mike-BHP said:


> Great build! I'm in the process of doing my own garage build and I have also got LED Panels. Mine are 1200x300 though! Little Premature as i haven't even got the base down yet! Plugged one in and a little shocked just how bright, think I may have over ordered Lol.
> 
> Just wondering what the dimensions of your garage are? I haven't seen any mention of it?


my external size of the garage is 7m x 4m and i have 6 LED panels in which seems to be well bright enough, most of the time i have the door open which covers 2 of them and even that is bright enough for most work. i do want to get a few of the 1200 x 300 panels in future to go under my hanging cabinets when i get around to them so you will have to let me know how they are, which brand/spec did you go for?


----------



## Mike-BHP

brad mole said:


> my external size of the garage is 7m x 4m and i have 6 LED panels in which seems to be well bright enough, most of the time i have the door open which covers 2 of them and even that is bright enough for most work. i do want to get a few of the 1200 x 300 panels in future to go under my hanging cabinets when i get around to them so you will have to let me know how they are, which brand/spec did you go for?


Thanks mate. I'm going 12ft so smudge off of yours! I've ordered 9 of the things! I used LEDHut? used them for years and never had an issue with any of their bulbs, etc. 5yr warranty on most stuff, 2yr on the lights I have due to being in the clearance. I'll try 6 first off and see how goes. Will have each row switched individually.

I might start a thread at some stage but unfortunately it isn't anything as grand as this! I was building a garage with block last year but plans fell through and just out of the blue few weeks ago my neighbour said "Do you still want a garage" due to him extending his house it's now behind it. It is just an old PreFab 18.5 x 9ft so I'm extending to 12ft. Got lots of plans for it but will see how it goes.


----------



## sata

super thread, can't wait to see the finished item.... top job...well done fella.. 

rgds


Sata


----------



## brad mole

Mike-BHP said:


> Thanks mate. I'm going 12ft so smudge off of yours! I've ordered 9 of the things! I used LEDHut? used them for years and never had an issue with any of their bulbs, etc. 5yr warranty on most stuff, 2yr on the lights I have due to being in the clearance. I'll try 6 first off and see how goes. Will have each row switched individually.
> 
> I might start a thread at some stage but unfortunately it isn't anything as grand as this! I was building a garage with block last year but plans fell through and just out of the blue few weeks ago my neighbour said "Do you still want a garage" due to him extending his house it's now behind it. It is just an old PreFab 18.5 x 9ft so I'm extending to 12ft. Got lots of plans for it but will see how it goes.


Sounds good mate, definitly get a thread up its great reading other peoples builds and seeing what they have done with their space, it gives people some inspiration for ideas of their own!

Heres some pics of the water supply setup

So the old tap on the outside of the house was taken off, i put a 'T' in between which give me a 15mm copper outlet to adapt the MDPE into for the garage supply. So i used a female 15mm MDPE adapter connected to a male 90 degree elbow which then ran 25mm MDPE down the wall (must be insulated if above ground) underground and through a 600mm deep trench to the outside of the garage.










At the garage end the pipe came up through insulation again to a 90 degree elbow and through the wall. Before fitting i had drilled a hole through the wall and glued in an aluminium pipe to make the hole nice and neat










And on the inside of the garage i put another 90 degree elbow to a tap, which i have a hozelock adapter










So the driveway got finished off










Got the aco drain and access chamber fitted nice and neat!








[/url]
Some nice olive trees outside to make it feel more like a garden than a building site (gonna make some nice plant pots for them to sit in)










And im just about done with the wall, jesus the soldier course it difficult! but slowly getting there, i know im sloppy but im hoping it will clean up with plenty brick acid or im nacked! overall im really chuffed with how well the wall has came out considering its the first bit of brickwork ive ever done


----------



## Mr Gurn

Have just gone through the entire thread and have to say hats off to you for your determination and hard graft in getting it done...... and you've done a grand job too!!

I think the garden will look a lot better then it did when you bought the house!

Oh and that tool box top looked amazing!


----------



## brad mole

Mr Gurn said:


> Have just gone through the entire thread and have to say hats off to you for your determination and hard graft in getting it done...... and you've done a grand job too!!
> 
> I think the garden will look a lot better then it did when you bought the house!
> 
> Oh and that tool box top looked amazing!


Thanks man! It means a lot to hear that! Makes all the late nights and back breaking work worthwhile when people appreciate it and i look at what we have achieved! Its been a dream for years to do this and im so glad ive had the chance to do it!


----------



## brad mole

So ive been wanting to make a start on a better pressure washer setup, something that can be left in the garage while its being used as theres nothing more annoying than pulling the pressure washer around and tripping over the extension lead etc. it just makes washing the car a chore when it could be so much easier to do. So i spared a few hours each day this past week to get this sorted.

Bought a 90 degree rotating elbow so the hose can come out more flush as im trying to keep it as tucked away as possible.










My pressure washer (minus the hose) which i measured up and made a wall mount for it to sit on










And i bought a Q-Washers hose reel with 20m of hose, i have to say the quality of this seems great and i can see its gonna make washing the car so much easier. I messaged the seller to ask if they could make me a custom length hose connector too and they did which was great of them










And this is what i came up with to mount the pressure washer on, the washer sits over the lugs at the bottom and then a custom nut secures the washer in place, i made it all removable just incase i need to take it off the mount for whatever reason.










Test fit










The securing nut, nice and neat










And here it is all mounted up, really pleased with how tidy ive managed to get it all looking, cant wait to use it now!










I will be putting a sink under the tap and a worktop in eventually but this is a start










I just hope it all works how id planned, hopefully i can just pull the hose out and turn the tap and power on and away we go! unlike before trailing cables and hoses everywhere with extension leads the lot


----------



## dave-g

that is by far the best looking mount I've seen to date, really like that and so simple too!
hats off mate, this is looking great.


----------



## JordanE

Beautiful


----------



## dubb

Spot on Brad. Loving that mount. Carpentry is a skill I'd love to have.


----------



## daz12

Well thought out, good work..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Enjoyed the entire thread and very jealous of your woodworking skills, as well as your garage of course.


----------



## legend139

I did that exact same as you in terms of your jet wash set up.. though not as fancy with that amazing carpentry.. 23m jetwash hose all plumbed up.. all I have to do is turn tap on, turn power and and pull the hose out.. makes cleaning car stress less 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad mole

legend139 said:


> I did that exact same as you in terms of your jet wash set up.. though not as fancy with that amazing carpentry.. 23m jetwash hose all plumbed up.. all I have to do is turn tap on, turn power and and pull the hose out.. makes cleaning car stress less
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone, i do like to take pride in my work so always a bit over the top with the attention to detail, which is satisfying when you see the end result but means i spend half my life working on the finer details, like how to mount the bracket so theres no visible fixings or cables.

Nice one legend139, and does the setup seem to work well or have i overlooked something? i did wonder if it would be awkward when pulling the reel out if it would scrape the side of the garage door frame, but looks like it might just clear ok looking at it now


----------



## legend139

brad mole said:


> Thanks everyone, i do like to take pride in my work so always a bit over the top with the attention to detail, which is satisfying when you see the end result but means i spend half my life working on the finer details, like how to mount the bracket so theres no visible fixings or cables.
> 
> Nice one legend139, and does the setup seem to work well or have i overlooked something? i did wonder if it would be awkward when pulling the reel out if it would scrape the side of the garage door frame, but looks like it might just clear ok looking at it now


I'm a little like you in thinking it's all about the fine details.. though I still live at home so don't have control over the garage as it's a bit of a dumping ground for my dads business -.- do love the craftsman ship, I'd love to have the skill / know how.. been looking at YouTube videos of how to make chopping boards 

Nah mate it's pretty much as simple as that really.. I've actually got my reel facing towards the garage door so it's not been pulled to the side, can't see it making much different tbh though. I'm unfamiliar with the pressure washer you've got but I'm only using a K2 compact and I've found I need to run the water through the hose prior to turning the power on or it splutters due to the length of the hose.

I believe the reel I've got is the same brand I've got but I got mine from the polish eBay seller as apose to the the uk seller.. make sure you put PTFE on the threads as it starts to leak if you don't.. other than that, not 1 issue with it..

I do pull out the garden hose reel for the final rinse but I'm thinking of getting a DI vessel and using a watering can or 2 instead.

Enjoy cleaning your car without the hassle of wires and hoses all over 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetizone

Superbly done Brad  Great attention to detail on the whole build, plus the custom pressure washer holder simply inspired! Just out of curiosity, which Nilfisk unit is it? Can't quite make out the numbers on the pix, although it looks like a C110.4.


----------



## brad mole

Thanks! Yeah its a c110.4 i got it to replace my 2 previous karchers which started leaking and this seems to be pretty good for the price of it.


----------



## craig242

That PW mount looks brilliant! 

Did you fix in the power supply as well (can't see it in the pictures) or just run an extension lead to it?


----------



## brad mole

craig242 said:


> That PW mount looks brilliant!
> 
> Did you fix in the power supply as well (can't see it in the pictures) or just run an extension lead to it?


Thanks craig, the power supply is ran neatly behind the pressure washer mount and down the side of the white cable conduit then into the plug socket which is at the bottom of the conduit


----------



## cadmunkey

What a great solution 
Would love something like this myself but my outdoor tap is to the rear of the property and my garage is at the front. No water supply anywhere near the garage door.
Anyway, I'll just stare at yours and be jealous instead!


----------



## JB052

Well thought out and very tidy.


----------



## boost monster

Great work everywhere.The toolbox top is too good to use!
Where did you get the 90 degree fitting on the PW?


----------



## brad mole

boost monster said:


> Great work everywhere.The toolbox top is too good to use!
> Where did you get the 90 degree fitting on the PW?


Thanks, i picked it up from eBay it seems really good quality and only cost a few quid

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201353588511


----------



## brad mole

I know its been a while since there has been any updates, ive been waiting for the warmer weather to come so i can crack on painting inside. I finally got around to it last week so heres the progress

Sealer first, then masonry paint










before










During. Got my other half in for a helping hand all weekend, im glad i did as even with the two of us it took nearly 9 hours to do the first coat, then another 4 or so for the second!










An after, i wasnt sure at first on the paint, couldnt decide if i was spoiling the fact it was nice fresh bare brick, or if it was for the better, but the more i continued the more i liked it. Although when i got to the end i realised it actually looks more blue than grey but never mind, looks fresh at least.





































So now that the walls are done i can start on making some cabinets. I held off doing it until the garage was painted as i didnt want to end up painting around units etc. So heres my first part im going to start on for my detailing gear then i will work along the garage in time when i know what wants to fit where so i can make everything to suit.

Its nothing fancy, i just want it practical, clean and tidy, so in future i will probably hang doors on the front but we will see. Anyway heres a quick drawing ive done of what it should look like, im going to make a start on it on sunday.


----------



## brad mole

So i made a start on the cabinet today, sorry there are so many pictures but i thought i may as well document it for those that are interested as it may be interesting to some to see how to make their own

So i got the materials delivered, 2 sheets of 18mm and 1 sheet of 6mm ply. 1 sheet of the 18mm ply was for another cabinet in the house so only used 1 x 18mm and 1 x 6mm for this to make the main structure, then i used 15mm ply for the shelves as i already had that lying around.










The stack of 15mm pieces i already had, i designed the cabinet around these bits as i knew they were an almost perfect size for the space it was fitting in










So i finished the cutting list then started making slots for the back panel to fit in, i could have done this using a router but i find doing it by tablesaw a quicker solution for full length simple cuts










1 pass wasnt wide enough so i moved the fence on the saw a few mm and ripped them again










I always go around 0.5mm over on the slot width to make sure it fits, but isnt too loose, 6.55mm will do just fine










So here are the main parts cut with slots done










Here you can see the centre divide which i have laid ontop of a side, this was to make sure the back of the centre piece stops right at the edge of the slot so it wont stop the back panel going in










The shelves i made 20mm shallower than the outer frame because in future i will probably put doors on which will be around 18-19mm thickness so this just allows me to do that neatly in future










Now the parts are all ready to sand, 180 grit then 240 for a smooth finish










And all done










6mm back panel too










Now for assembly, drills all set up and ready, 4mm drill (clearance hole), countersink, 3mm drill (pilot hole) and driver. Its handy if you can to have a drill for each tool to save keep changing and speed up the process










All marked up and started drilling the 4mm clearance holes










One side screwed togther










Now the next bit becomes a little awkward, obvously now i cant screw both sides of the shelf in as the shelves from the other side are in the way, there are a few ways around this, build two seperate units and screw them together (uses more material), or i could have staggered the shelves to allow access, but my OCD wont let me do that. Or if you have the tools, do it this way, so i marked up and biscuit jointed the side i couldnt access to replace the need for screws










They all match up, thats good.










So i dry fit the full thing so i can get the rest of the screws in, to save me rushing around while glue is drying later on.










This allows me to then pull the left hand side off in one piece ready to glue up










And all glued up and clamped, you will notice that the back panel is not in, this is bacause im going to finish it seperately and remove the top of the unit then slide it in, it just makes getting in all the corners with finish easier if there is no back on.










So all in all not a bad days work, i got that and another cabinet similar to that done in a day, another few days to sand the final bits and finish, then i have the plinth and top box to build.

Let me know if you like and i will keep documenting in detail

Thanks for looking


----------



## rob267

That is amazing buddy. Really enjoyed reading your last update. Keep um coming 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O

The garage is looking really good. I admire your woodworking skill!


----------



## dubb

Woodworking is second to none here. Absolutely top notch! 

Hope to get a bit of woodworking done this year too.


----------



## Radish293

Oh to have a workshop that well equipped.


----------



## brad mole

Only a small update but why not. So i made the plinth for the first unit. Its just a mitred box so that you dont see any end grain or screws so should look nice and neat. Just waiting on a chance to bring the unit back from work as i need a van to fit it in.










I decided to seal the floor with the leftover stabilising solution from the walls to reduce the dust, because i ad so much stuff in the garage i had to do it in 2 parts so that was fun moving everything to one side










I also treat myself to a new vacuum/hoover for the garage, it matches my pressure washer which is handy










Finally got my pictures up too!


----------



## DouglasH

Looking good, but that Armour Cable needs a good straighten and clipped more...sorry my OCD 

Doug.


----------



## cosmicremedy

Looking great! love the framed pictures, nice touch...


----------



## Jonny_R

awesome work and attention to detail


----------



## SimTaylor

What an awesome build. I love what you have done with the pressure washer and must applaud your woodworking skills.


----------



## brad mole

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## enc

amazing work !


----------



## brooklandsracer

fascinating:thumb:


----------



## Kev.O

DouglasH said:


> Looking good, but that Armour Cable needs a good straighten and clipped more...sorry my OCD
> 
> Doug.


50mm x 50mm trunking will hide that perfectly and will also cover the gland if fitted right :thumb:

Really like what you've done.


----------



## BeccyA

Just read this from the beginning, brilliant work and thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## brad mole

Kev.O said:


> 50mm x 50mm trunking will hide that perfectly and will also cover the gland if fitted right :thumb:
> 
> Really like what you've done.


Thanks Kev, the plan was to box it in with another bit of ply but i may well use trunking instead.

So i treat myself to some new buckets










Got the cabinet home and fitted the plinth










Fitted to the wall and started filling it up




























I had designed the shelf sizes based on the size of ply i had and these really useful boxes so they fit nicely and keep the dust off my cloths










Starting to take shape, although its looking a bit messy so il be excited to get some doors on the cabinet in future










I also got a sample tile for the flooring im looking at, i really like the look of them but them seem quite hard and plasticy, waiting on a price for the larger tiles them may go ahead and buy them if i cant find anything else i like better


----------



## ghost_walker

i wouldn't bother with doors, as then you'll not be able to see things at a glance

but if you do you could put some rails on the inside and hang smaller trigger bottle soff them or some small shelves and then smaller products could be stored there instead of getting lost in the depths of the cabinet


----------



## vsideboy

nice work pal and nice write up too. Hope you have lots of fun in your new man-cave.


----------



## aidan97

Amazing build thread mate, just read through the whole thing! Love the woodwork especially the toolbox topper


----------



## VIPER

Great thread bud :thumb: Picked up a few ideas for mine along the way here. 

What size was that sample tile you posted - 500mm square?


----------



## brad mole

VIPER said:


> Great thread bud :thumb: Picked up a few ideas for mine along the way here.
> 
> What size was that sample tile you posted - 500mm square?


Thanks! Great to have helped! That tile is a 12" (300mm) square, but ive just put my order in for the same tiles but in 18" (450mm)


----------



## VIPER

Was it? Blimey, that's quite small as garage floor tiles go, isn't it. Not surprised you've opted for a larger one. I'll be interested to see them down :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Great build. You've had many of the same ideas as me, albeit I have a prebuilt garage. Just about to run out the water feed to it. How are you getting on with the hose reel?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Just read the thread from start to finish, inspiring to say the least. Great work.


----------



## brad mole

Puntoboy said:


> Great build. You've had many of the same ideas as me, albeit I have a prebuilt garage. Just about to run out the water feed to it. How are you getting on with the hose reel?


thanks again everyone!

yeah its going great so far thanks, at first i had a few issues with leaks dripping from the joins but i took them apart and put plenty PTFE tape on and stopped most of them, still had one which seems to have stopped itself since then. I did also have an issue that the hose kept popping off where it pushes onto the pressure washer but that also fixed itself. Other than that its all been great, working just as i hoped and it is so good not having to untangle cables and uncoil hoses etc.


----------



## brad mole

Ok so its been a while since any updates, last time i updated i had started a bunch of things but never finished any, so heres a load of new progress pics, sorry not all are of the garage but seem related (garden and car) so i thought why not.

I attended waxstock for the first time this year and picked up some goodies to top up my collection. I personally thought it was a great show, plenty of choice and always something to be watching. It was a long way to travel for us but i did enjoy it, i think next time i will spend longer watching the tutorials as there is a lot i still want to learn. anyway, heres what i bought.










So i thought this was a good chance to get the mk1 out for a clean, seen as i had also just got the thing running (with some help from a friend) for the first time since ive owned it, and ive had it since 2010 i think. So yeah you can see its been neglected. I had been storing it in various garages and lock ups for years until i bought a house and built a garage for it, so this was a good feeling getting to clean it properly for the first time.





































But hey, it cleaned up well, as soon as it was up and running i got it booked in for an MOT then insured it, couldnt resist lowering it more though and took it out for some snaps




























Next job was more leveling of the garden and ripping down the old fence to put a new one up










New fence up and started breaking up the soil ready for topsoil










Fence painted and topsoil put down and levelled off










I then got cracking back on the driveway and patched in the patio










Put some plant seed down to try and grow the grass from seed instead of turf, wasnt looking great at first










But i left it a few weeks and applied more seed, done this 3 times and hey, grass, at last




























A delivery turned up which i have been waiting 5 months for! My floor tiles for the garage










They are made by Snaplock and are called 'Racedeck Free-flow XL' these are the graphite colour but they do other colours too.










They are 18" square instead of the UK stock which is 12" square. Apparently they dont stock the 18" in the UK which is why i had to make a special order from the USA, but i didnt mind waiting as i preferred the larger tile and was in no rush










I also got some ramped edges for the entrance. I got these in black so from the outside when the door shuts onto them it looks more subtle










They are great for detailing and wash bays as the vented design means water runs through to drain off and also means they wont be as slippy when wet compared to solid tiles.










I wasnt keen on seeing the concrete floor through the tiles so i looked at putting breathable felt underneath, the type used on roofs, but although it looked better i thought it would eventually discolour and show up dirt more than bare concrete so i left it without









So i started clearing some space, before










Car out, got some stuff to shift!










First few rows in. Looking sweet!










I also had a change of plan with the detailing unit, so i changed my mind about the plywood plinth, and made a new grey Valchromat one










All fitted, The reason for the change is because im going to follow this step back all the way around the garage and its a nice way to blend the floor to the units, im also going to be fitting a skirting board around the rest of the garage in the same material so this will tie in well with that too.










Almost done










And last tile going in! They just click together as youd expect, takes a bit of a hit with a mallet though










All done! (except a few cuts around the edges)










And car all back in










Really pleased with how it looks after that, now i just need to make an effort to make some cabinets to tidy all that mess away. Next job is a cabinet joined to the detailing cabinet to store all my wood.


----------



## Zetec-al

Very jealous of your garage! looks great and the floor tiles have transformed it.

great work on the garden too


----------



## CaptainKirk95

I can remember reading through this a couple of times and it just gets better and better, this is honestly my favourite garage on here:thumb:

Your craftsmanship is amazing, you should be really proud of yourself and the golf looks amazing too:thumb:

Jamie


----------



## Del-GTi

That looks excellent. Floor tiles really finish it off. 

I'm still trying to decide on what tiles to go for in my garage. Even considering carpet tiles. I'm not too concerned about water, more spilling something on them, like oil.


----------



## Slammedorion

Lovely garage, beautiful Mk1 Golf :thumb:


----------



## VeiRoN

Dream garage.


----------



## Nidge76

Quality garage? Check. Cracking car? Check. Neat tidy garden? Check.

Excellent work. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubb

So glad to see an update Brad. Looking awesome!

We've got baby number 2 on the way, so my outside plans have been shelved! I'll be on here soon with a thread of my own. Great inspiration this one.


----------



## cleslie

Great work and great results. One day I will have a garage that I can park my car in and have enough room to get round it with a polisher etc. To be able to detail indoors is the dream!


----------



## cosmicremedy

Superb work! Garage, car and garden all looking amazing. You can see you've got a good attention to detail.


----------



## Mrmojorisin007

That is the Dogs swings !

Great thread.

Very Jealous.


----------



## brad mole

thanks again everyone for the kind words! gonna be a bit busy working on the house the next few weeks so hopefully updates again after that


----------



## craigblues

Great thread! Will you not find yourself hoovering up between the tiles all the time within the gaps? Where did you get them from?


----------



## RandomlySet

Quick question, how will you keep the floor clean within the gaps of the tiles? They look nice, but surely will trap some dirt?

Although I imagine once a year (or two) you could lift all the floor and clean underneath


----------



## steelghost

I reckon you could use a hoover with brush attachment on the end of the hose to keep it generally free of dust.


----------



## brad mole

Id imagine it will be a bit of a pain to clean dust out but i was hoping a hoover would do the job. The concrete floor below kind of disguises the dust anyway so as long as i can hoover the majority out every now and again it wont be too bad. I think it will be better than a flat tile as the dust wont sit on the surface and need swept up so often


----------



## Mr Gurn

Your garage..... garden..... and car are all fantastic!!!

That flooring looks amazing.... 

So whats next???? lol


----------



## joe_con19

brad mole said:


> So ive been wanting to make a start on a better pressure washer setup, something that can be left in the garage while its being used as theres nothing more annoying than pulling the pressure washer around and tripping over the extension lead etc. it just makes washing the car a chore when it could be so much easier to do. So i spared a few hours each day this past week to get this sorted.
> 
> Bought a 90 degree rotating elbow so the hose can come out more flush as im trying to keep it as tucked away as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pressure washer (minus the hose) which i measured up and made a wall mount for it to sit on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i bought a Q-Washers hose reel with 20m of hose, i have to say the quality of this seems great and i can see its gonna make washing the car so much easier. I messaged the seller to ask if they could make me a custom length hose connector too and they did which was great of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i came up with to mount the pressure washer on, the washer sits over the lugs at the bottom and then a custom nut secures the washer in place, i made it all removable just incase i need to take it off the mount for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The securing nut, nice and neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is all mounted up, really pleased with how tidy ive managed to get it all looking, cant wait to use it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be putting a sink under the tap and a worktop in eventually but this is a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope it all works how id planned, hopefully i can just pull the hose out and turn the tap and power on and away we go! unlike before trailing cables and hoses everywhere with extension leads the lot


Not sure if brad still reads this but have done a similar setup..Just wondering if you had an issue if your pressure washer hasn't been used for a week or so when first starting to wash the car you smell the stagnant water?


----------



## RetroManPete

joe_con19 said:


> Not sure if brad still reads this but have done a similar setup..Just wondering if you had an issue if your pressure washer hasn't been used for a week or so when first starting to wash the car you smell the stagnant water?


Sorry to hijack brads thread, 
But to answer joe con 19 dormant water left in hose pipes can cause {Legionnaires' disease }

Fantastic garage build you've done there brad:thumb:


----------



## joe_con19

RetroManPete said:


> Sorry to hijack brads thread,
> But to answer joe con 19 dormant water left in hose pipes can cause {Legionnaires' disease }
> 
> Fantastic garage build you've done there brad:thumb:


Yeah was just wondering what he done to prevent this as when removing the gun from the hose reel it doesn't release the water so just wondering what he did

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brad mole

Hi guys, i did wonder if it would matter if it was left in the pipes but i thought surely this kind of thing happens all the time? Ive not noticed any smells when starting, but i do get soapy looking water at first startup for 20 seconds or so and not sure what that is. When im finished i normally turn tap off first, then pressure washer, then squueze trigger to get excess out, reel hose back in then squeeze excess again. Obviously there will still be water in the pipes but theres not much more i could do surely?


----------



## joe_con19

brad mole said:


> Hi guys, i did wonder if it would matter if it was left in the pipes but i thought surely this kind of thing happens all the time? Ive not noticed any smells when starting, but i do get soapy looking water at first startup for 20 seconds or so and not sure what that is. When im finished i normally turn tap off first, then pressure washer, then squueze trigger to get excess out, reel hose back in then squeeze excess again. Obviously there will still be water in the pipes but theres not much more i could do surely?


Cheers for the reply Brad..have similar issues with the soapy looking water wasn't sure what this was either...maybe it's just the way the pressure washer is just now as it's not wall mounted yet so isn't letting the water run out

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Epic thread, just sat here and read all 21 pages. Congratulations on the build, garage is stunning, garden is awesome. 

Have you actually done any work on the house?


----------



## brad mole

Strange isnt it joe. Il keep an eye on it and maybe from now il spray the hose away from me and the car for the first minute or so to get the sitting water out



saul said:


> Epic thread, just sat here and read all 21 pages. Congratulations on the build, garage is stunning, garden is awesome.
> 
> Have you actually done any work on the house?


Thanks saul! Haha yes its been none stop on the house too got plenty done but its just slow work when your doing it all yourself and makimg everything bespoke


----------



## Dunney

Late to the party but just subscribed to this thread incase you decide your garden isn't necessary and add an extension to the garage :lol: 

The workmanship is incredible in the garage and garden! Hoping that in a few years I'll be able to move to a house where this is possible as I'm currently in a mid-terrace! Always wanted a bespoke garage and this is a fine example of what can be achieved!


----------



## joe_con19

brad mole said:


> Strange isnt it joe. Il keep an eye on it and maybe from now il spray the hose away from me and the car for the first minute or so to get the sitting water out
> 
> Thanks saul! Haha yes its been none stop on the house too got plenty done but its just slow work when your doing it all yourself and makimg everything bespoke


Yeah have a look and let me know. maybe its just with the pressure washer being low down its not letting it all out. Wish I had the skills to make a bracket like yours  mines will most likely be a metal bracket holding it:wall:


----------



## brad mole

Mr Gurn said:


> Your garage..... garden..... and car are all fantastic!!!
> 
> That flooring looks amazing....
> 
> So whats next???? lol


Thanks. Bit of a boring update and not really much progress at all, ive been doing a lot on the house and been too busy doing other things to work on the garage, but here is all ive managed to do since the last update

I started on the next unit along, this is going to be my wood storage, cut the parts for the plinth










All built up, seems to fit well



















I also added the grey front to match the other unit



















Thats as far as ive got with that, meanwhile i started skirting boarding the rest of the wall the match the plinths










And i bought a nice little sink that is going to fit perfectly in the space i need












Dunney said:


> Late to the party but just subscribed to this thread incase you decide your garden isn't necessary and add an extension to the garage :lol:
> 
> The workmanship is incredible in the garage and garden! Hoping that in a few years I'll be able to move to a house where this is possible as I'm currently in a mid-terrace! Always wanted a bespoke garage and this is a fine example of what can be achieved!


Thanks Dunney, means a lot to hear the kind words!

Haha i do plan to build a small shed type structure behind the garage eventually and the next garden project is to build a pizza oven next year, so that may interfere with the rest of the garage progress too!


----------



## Cookies

Absolutely incredible work, chum. I love the floor tiles, actually, I love all of it!

Brill, really brill. 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## jason_price85

Great garage look so much nicer in brick than block, where is the sink going under the tap by the pressure washer?,where will it drain to?


----------



## marlie

Hello where did you get your flooring from? Is there a UK Seller? Great garage well done


----------



## Alan L

Been following it and just read through it all again, as now in the process of starting on mine. Drawings just done and waiting on builder quotes... 
One question.. What Marley roof tiles are they? Looking for something the same or very similar.

This just make me buzzing to get mine done.


----------



## Mardgee

Subscribed for obvious reasons. Cracking dude, just sat on my dinner at work reading it again.

Amazing work.


----------



## brad mole

marlie said:


> Hello where did you get your flooring from? Is there a UK Seller? Great garage well done


Thanks, there is a UK distributor for the racedeck flooring they are called Maverick Components, however the tiles i went for are not a UK stock item so i had them specially ordered from America which is why i had to wait so long for them



Alan L said:


> Been following it and just read through it all again, as now in the process of starting on mine. Drawings just done and waiting on builder quotes...
> One question.. What Marley roof tiles are they? Looking for something the same or very similar.
> 
> This just make me buzzing to get mine done.


Awesome its a great feeling getting to that stage, ive forgotten exactly which tiles it was i went for as i looked at so many but i think it may have been either marley modern flat or marley edgemere



Mardgee said:


> Subscribed for obvious reasons. Cracking dude, just sat on my dinner at work reading it again.
> 
> Amazing work.


 cheers man will have to come round for a detailing day


----------



## Alan L

Thanks , it was the edgemere tile I eventually found after posting here.


----------



## braders

Looks impressive. Exactly how id like my garage on day.


----------



## brad mole

So ive been working on the wood storage unit, i cut the plywood base and top pieces as well as the sides and got a few coats of oil on them





I had some space to clear first, the garage soon gets messy when things dont have a place to be, which is the point of me doing these cabinets in the garage so eventually everything will have its place to stay...oh i also scored for some new kitchen worktop offcuts from a friend so may use these as a temporary worktop until i sort something else out



Then started assembling, had my labourer helping





And one half screwed together, a bit dark already but keen to get them together so we cracked on



And the other, its always a bit of a nervous time when test fitting in case its all been made too big/small but it feels good when it just fits with no room to spare.



Had to pull everything out to screw the plinth on from the underside





And back in place ready to level up and screw in place



But theres a problem, the floor runs out of level which means i need to shim up the right hand side by almost 25mm, this means a tapered gap from 0mm to 25mm under the unit.



I couldnt deal with that as id just pick up on it every time i walk in the garage so chose to remake a new plinth taking into account the 25mm gap on one side, so the unit had to come down again, new plinth on and back up and its a perfect fit, glad i done it





All filled up, i know it seems a bit of a pointless use of space but im a woodworker by trade and cant deal with throwing scraps away at work so i try to keep usable bits for home projects



We had a bit of snow for the first time since building the garage


I managed to pick up a second hand loft hatch which was a perfect fit for where i wanted it. So i got that fitted needs a bit of tweaking to the ladder but fits perfectly between the lights. Im thinking of plasterboading the rest of the ceiling and getting it skimmed but feel like its too damp in there for plaster being only a single skin build?


----------



## fast_sebil

WoW... awesome project. Everything is so neat, everywhere, on every bit of work :doublesho stunning :lol:
Really impressive. Top job, thanks for sharing :thumb:
Alex


----------



## ghost_walker

board it with ply and paint? better than plaster in there i'd have thought


----------



## Andyblue

Another superb addition to your garage - very impressed with what you've done and how it looks


----------



## Fentum

brad mole,

What fantastic attention to detail! I'm loving this thread!

Best

Peter


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Stunning work, as others have said ^^. :thumb:

"......had my labourer helping......" 

Definitely a 'keeper' there!


----------



## brad mole

Thanks for the appreciation people! Progress will pretty much stop on the garage over the next year or two as ive got a pizza oven to build 



ghost_walker said:


> board it with ply and paint? better than plaster in there i'd have thought


Yeah i suppose i could, i was thinking it would be quite heavy but i suppose itl be no heavier than plasterboard and plaster, cheers for that


----------



## dhali

Excellent build, skills and ideas . Well done


----------



## ghost_walker

thin ply like 2 or 3 mm would prob be lighter than plaster board.

or use thicker stuff on top of the rafter and you have some storage space for things to go up there and die


----------



## steelghost

If all you want us to put boards over the rafters, can't help thinking OSB might be more cost effective - and it looks ok when painted


----------



## Mexicotait1989

Hi brad 
Could you possibly tell me who you used for grabs and how much it cost 
I’m in Newcastle as well


----------



## markyboy1510

Lets see the finished article then..


----------



## rossman

I wish there were more pages to look at,this whole build is fantastic and that mk1 &#55357;&#56845; keep up the great work.


----------



## brad mole

Mexicotait1989 said:


> Hi brad
> Could you possibly tell me who you used for grabs and how much it cost
> I'm in Newcastle as well


Sorry for such a late reply, i havent been active on here for ages, im sure it was 'grab and deliver' i used, i think at around £220 per load which was around 7-8 tons of soil if i remember correctly



markyboy1510 said:


> Lets see the finished article then..


I havent really made any more progress in the garage since the last update, except making a lot of mess as ive been building a pizza oven in the garden so the garage has been full of materials and machines, hopefully get that finished early 2020 then back on to the garage to fit some units at the back



rossman said:


> I wish there were more pages to look at,this whole build is fantastic and that mk1 �� keep up the great work.


Thanks rossman, glad to hear you enjoyed the read, i tried to keep it updated with even the small parts to give those interested something extra to look at and read. Updates will be slow for the next 6 months i think but i will update if and when things change


----------



## brad mole

Well my Nilfisk C110.4 finally packed in so im upgrading to something else. If anyone wants my oak wall mount for free let me know as it will not fit my new machine.

Im not sure if this will only fit the C110.4 model or if it will fit others.

Collection from Newcastle upon Tyne

(Sorry if this is breaking the rules, i guessed as it is offered for free then it would be OK? if not then i will remove the post)


----------



## Mart987

I really need that hose , is it sold by nilfix?

Looks great &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## brad mole

Mart987 said:


> I really need that hose , is it sold by nilfix?
> 
> Looks great ��


The hose came from Q washers on ebay, its such a good investment!


----------



## Mart987

Thanks, I’m buying one right now &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Mardgee

What’s the replacement then? I’m sure you will have already started on the install?


----------



## Kev_mk3

Thats exactly what i was looking for for my karcher. I'll have to get creative


----------



## brad mole

Its been a while since i posted on here! Been busy doing other projects so haven't done anything on the garage until my old pressure washer packed in, which forced me to do something.

I had my eye on the Kranzle pressure washers for a while but always thought they were a bit too expensive. Done a bit research and watched some videos and took the plunge and i can honestly say i'm so glad i did. In fact now i have used one, i actually think they are very good value for money and i would highly recommend one to anyone considering the upgrade, such great quality and a much nicer noise than your usual pressure washer with the bonus of being able to replace any part.

I opted for the Kranzle HD10 122 TS with M2000 gun and additional dirtblaster lance. This is the 240v 10 litres per minute version (HD10) with total stop (TS) meaning the machine only runs when you press the trigger. I was pretty sure that is the model i wanted as my water supply delivers around 15 litres per minute after doing a test, and it really does make a difference to the effectiveness of this machine.

So that was the pressure washer sorted, now for the extras. I wanted the flexibility to change guns, extension hoses, nozzles etc quickly so it seems sensible to go quick release, but i couldn't decide which quick release system to go for so i initially bought the kit with its standard fittings.

I was never too keen on the idea of the stubby quick release fittings for the lances etc as the kranzle guns and lances are heavy and long bits of kit and although people say they tighten up when under pressure, i just didn't like the idea of the lance feeling wobbly and loose. After reading about a few guys setups on here (forgotten whose they were now sorry) i opted for the KEW type quick release fittings for a few reasons. The first is that they are a longer fitting so they are more stable to avoid the loose feel, and secondly the KEW style fitting is what Kranzle use when you purchase their quick release (QR). Again, a very good decision i think as when they are together there is zero wobble and they are such a perfect feeling clunk when they latch closed

So the only bit of old kit i wanted to reuse was my 20m hose reel. However, i found that this was just too short to reach the full length of my drive which was a little frustrating, so i wanted to be able to add in an extension hose when required with ease.

I also knew i wanted a mid range stubby gun which i looked into a lot of options, i really wanted the Mosmatic DGV 32.532 swivel to fit in somewhere but was worried that there would be too many fittings before the gun handle which may make it feel clumsy to use, so in the end i just bought a 1/4F to 3/8"M adapter to sit in the place of the mosmatic, and if i find that it doesnt feel bulky, or that i really need that swivel action, then i can add it in at a later date easily.
The gun i ended up buying was a Suttner ST2600 which has a stainless built in swivel anyway, i know its not very free to rotate under pressure but its something for now and may even be good enough, time will tell. But otherwise this gun is spot on, a real good quality feel and a lot cheaper than a cheaper gun with mosmatic swivel.

So now that i had all my main bits, the hunt was on to find all the fittings i needed to connect the things together. It took me ages to get my head around what i needed, getting confused with male and female, metric, imperial etc so i mapped out a diagram of what i wanted to make it easier, thought id upload it to help out others on here too if they are looking to do something similar (maybe a bit small to make everything out so i can email a full size to people if need be).



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfKF9M

Kranzle HD10 122 TS



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPiFs



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5U4



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5Ts



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPiDo



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfN17a

The fittings



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfN168



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfN14V

Bits laid out in order



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5NC



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPiwp

Old pressure washer down and wall repainted



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfMZQD

New brackets for pressure washer shelves



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPivN

2 shelves to match the rest of the garage units, couldn't resist designing them to slot in the lances neatly



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPivc

And fitted



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPiuf

With pressure washer setup



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfPisM



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfMZVi



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfMZTV



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5CN



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5BL



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfMZRA



__
https://flic.kr/p/2jfK5yz

Absolutely love how this setup works now, i loved it before but now with this bit of quality gear and the easy of changing everything in any combination is amazing, the sound and power is unreal!

If anyone needs any extra info feel free to ask and i'll help where i can

Hope you enjoyed looking.


----------



## Kev.O

Fantastic attention to deal as always.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Very tidy mate. 👌
Enjoy your new Kranzle.


----------



## pina07

That looks great matey.....just starting things moving on mine now
Regards 
Paul


----------



## Andyblue

That looks an excellent set up. Well thought out and laid out :thumb:


----------



## brad mole

Thanks guys! Kept me busy during lockdown


----------



## muzzer

This thread is great, i wish i had a house with enough room for a garage. If i did, i'd want it to look like yours.


----------



## Blackpaint

Some serious envy here. Looks brilliant!


----------



## pina07

Hi Brad, I have already posted once but felt the need after reading your thread from the beginning to post a reply to say what a fantastic thread this is. You have worked so hard and your attention to detail is in incredible mate......if you don’t have your own business you should have!!. I’m sure you will be very successful.....there is plenty of room for perfectionists lol. 
All the best
Paul


----------



## Trix

Great set up and very envious of your skills.. Well done.


----------



## Mardgee

Top work as always, Glad you've written the parts down. Saves me asking later down the line. 

Just need my Karcher to finally die on me now.


----------



## Carscope

Looks great fella, i also have a wall mounted system for my kranzle absolutely love it!

My build is here: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420698&page=11

you just need a stainless bucket filler now


----------



## magpieV6

Wow what an epic thread! Great work! Garden looks lovely too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm

Just read through the whole thread, very impressive and I’m sure many people will have copied some of your ideas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee

Any more updates? Howay, have you finished yet that should read as...


----------



## brad mole

What a year its been! The lockdown give me a chance to get a few more bits on the garage done. I picked up a used kitchen from gumtree a few months back and started work fitting it into the back of the garage. I knew it wouldnt be perfect as, at the end of the day its a kitchen, not a proper set of garage units. But i chose this as it had a lot of doors to pick a good combination and they are all solid oak too which is a bonus.

I did wonder if it was even worth keeping when i removed it from the sellers house and brought it home, a lot of units got broken during removal, but i had hope it could be salvaged.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXyt



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kofwAg

So i cleared the space at the back of the garage and got to work arranging the units to see what i could make of it all.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXzv



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kofwAS



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojn8o



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXua



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kofwys

Finally i found a good combination i was happy with, repaired and stiffened up each unit, got it leveled and mostly fitted. Not looking too bad.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojn6K

I bought a few safes a while back as i thought they would make a cool feature in the house, i used one and just had this one lying around the garage so decided id fit it into the units, this thing weight an absolute ton! Also we were in full lockdown during this time so i was unable to get extra hands in for a lift so rather than wait and be beaten by it, i was determined to get this into place myself, so heres pics of my shifty looking setup during the struggle.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXsr



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXrK

Fitted nicely with some oak trims i made to surround it, i need to oil them with a darker oil to match the older oak colour.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojmUH



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojn3y

So i had used up all of the decent carcasses on the floor units, but still had a bunch of doors which would be a shame not to use, so i scrounged through some of my plywood off cuts and managed to make up some wall units.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXoo

Side panels in matching oak to frame out the units.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXnw

Bought some nice brushed sockets with USB to install instead of the existing ones.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kofwrD

Walnut back panel to contrast with the oak.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojmZC

Crazy looking hanging system for everything. This was because i fitted the floor units away from the wall due to the double layer brick pillar and retaining wall so the wall units had to be mounted standing right off the back wall, i made some plywood split batons so the units hooked over then i screwed them in place when they were leveled.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXjR



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXjf



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXhS



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojmWm

Doors and lower trims on, looking pretty sweet and tons better than i expected considering the state of the kitchen when i pulled it out of the sellers home.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXfh



__
https://flic.kr/p/2kojXdJ

Thanks for looking.


----------



## sfstu

Wow!! I remember when this thread started years ago!! 
Great to see you're still going with it and those cabinets look outstanding!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JordanE

I have a similar set up in my garage. 
Got all the units from Travis Perkins employee discount. 
It’s works well and looks smart. 
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee

Wow, what a difference that update made! It was good before but thats knocked it up a notch. 

Turn the safe into a wax cabinet or a beer fridge? Really love how its mounted.


----------



## Andyblue

Cracking effort with the units - made such a difference and look really good :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp

This is the third time i’ve read this thread from start to finish, it is unreal what you have done. It’s the vision of how things are going to look and then having the skillset to deliver that which impresses me the most.

This is giving me some great ideas for mine, amazing work again Brad.


----------



## brad mole

Thanks bluechimp, im glad its giving inspiration to others! I take a lot of pride in getting things as precise and accurate as i can, its a great feeling when the finished product is done but it is very time consuming!


----------



## wrxmania

It's looking great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

What a kit out pal, nice one.


----------



## Mr Gurn

What an amazing transformation..... that kitchen unit at the end is simply superb!!

Your attention to detail is outstanding, and i love what youve done with the pressure washer.


----------

